# Hurt Mashburn sits out game



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-5/106567951372740.xml



> Hornets' starting forward Jamal Mashburn didn't make the trip for Wednesday's preseason opener against the Orlando Magic because of a sprained right knee.
> 
> Mashburn was injured near the end of Tuesday's scrimmage.
> 
> He is not expected to practice today or play in Friday's game against the Dallas Mavericks or Sunday against the Houston Rockets.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm hopin' this won't be a reoccurring problem this season...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> I'm hopin' this won't be a reoccurring problem this season...



Better not be. The team really needs Mash and B-Diddy to remain healthy this year.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He played 18 minutes in their last game, so it can't be too serious.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> He played 18 minutes in their last game, so it can't be too serious.


You must be thinking of PJ Brown. Mashburn has not played yet (or even made the trips). Word is that he should return tomorrow though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be thinking of PJ Brown. Mashburn has not played yet (or even made the trips). Word is that he should return tomorrow though.


Actually, in looking back at the box score, the person I was thinking of was Magloire. I just did a quick glance at it, and "J. Magloire" must've looked close enough to "J. Mashburn" that I got confused. I apologize to any NO fans who's hopes I got up :shy:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Without Alexander, if he and Davis don't play much, they will be a lottery team. I think they have a promising young team, I remember them giving me fits as a Nets fan 2 years ago.

-Petey


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

If Mashburn and Davis do not play much? Why wouldn't they? Davis is healthy and Mashburn has a tweaked knee. It is 2 weeks until the season, there is no need to rush him back.

That would be like saying, if Kidd and Martin did not play much.... That is obvious.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> If Mashburn and Davis do not play much? Why wouldn't they? Davis is healthy and Mashburn has a tweaked knee. It is 2 weeks until the season, there is no need to rush him back.
> 
> That would be like saying, if Kidd and Martin did not play much.... That is obvious.


Davis missed a large chunk of last season, and Mashburn was out in the playoffs vs. us from what I recall. That is why I say if they "play much". Sorry for not making myself more clear.

-Petey


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> If Mashburn and Davis do not play much? Why wouldn't they? Davis is healthy and Mashburn has a tweaked knee. It is 2 weeks until the season, there is no need to rush him back.
> 
> That would be like saying, if Kidd and Martin did not play much.... That is obvious.


While I can understand your support of Davis (outside of last year, he never has missed a game), Mashburn has a huge injury history -- him playing in 82 games last year was the exception, not the rule. He has played in only 592 of a possible 820 (72%) games in his career, or an average of 59 games a season. It'll take more than one healthy year for me to be convinced he's not an injury risk.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> While I can understand your support of Davis (outside of last year, he never has missed a game), Mashburn has a huge injury history -- him playing in 82 games last year was the exception, not the rule. He has played in only 592 of a possible 820 (72%) games in his career, or an average of 59 games a season. It'll take more than one healthy year for me to be convinced he's not an injury risk.


We'll see. That is why they play the games. He has only missed more than 6 games in a season, once in the last 4 years. So, I do not think he is showing signs of breaking down yet.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

How bad is the injury to Mash ?

This could hurt Hornets and Floyds return to coaching in the NBA.

Peace, Mike


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm sure that it is not serious, and the are just being precautious!


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Mash is NOT ready. Read !

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/6747509

This will hurt Hornets.

Peace, Mike


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not worried about losing Mash for a couple of opening games. BD can carry this team and his cast of roleplayers should ensure we hover at at least .500 ball.

But I guess they are learning a new system so it might be a little lower than that.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think he'll be ok. He just needs to take it easy for a for a little while. This will hurt the Hornets but I think they'll win more than they lose.


----------

